# Veterans Farm is building a portable solar power unit.



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Our local Veterans farm is looking for some help in a portable solar power system.
Perhaps some of you have the knowledge and skills to help?

https://www.facebook.com/veterans.farm

or veteransfarm.org | Our mission is to help disabled combat veterans reintegrate back into society through the use of horticulture therapy, while working together in a relaxed, open environment.


----------



## aleksanderlasamanowicz (Oct 6, 2014)

it's nice idea to built it


----------

